
Physical maps of subways systems in Paris, London and other cities - BerislavLopac
http://carto.metro.free.fr/
======
kweks
Not just physical, but accurate down to sidings, junctions, signals and
platforms.

They are incredible, incredible works

------
BerislavLopac
In a way, this is a counterpart of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21796266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21796266)

------
airstrike
No New York, sadly. Unless I missed it entirely, in which case I'd love to be
corrected.

